# Domain anlegen



## supportwelt (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zur Domains-Verwaltung.

Ich habe mir eine Domain bei Domainssaubillig.de bestellt und nun weiß ich gar nicht wie ich die Domain auf mein ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 umleite, folgende Einstellungen stehen mir zur Verfügung.







Und hier ist mein ISPConfig bereich.





Vielen Dank euch


----------



## mare (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Das sind 2 Paar Schuhe.

Entweder du verwaltest deine Domain in dem Robot und legst dort einfach einen A und MX Record mit deiner IP als Ziel an uns fertig.

Oder du betreibst deine eigenen Nameserver (mind. 2 für .de) 
Dann kannst du das DNS Modul vom ISP Config nutzen und deine Domain dort verwalten.
Allerdings müssen dann deine Nameserver bei der Denic hinterlegt werden. (Geht auch in dem Robot unter Edit-Domain)

Wenn es sich nur im eine Handvoll Domains handelt dann laß die DNS Geschichte bei dem Anbieter und lege dort die Records an. Im Ispconfig mußt du dann nur die Mail und Webeinrichtungen machen.

Bsp:

1. Eintrag : deine-domain.de A DEINE-IP
2. Eintrag : mail.deine-domain.de A DEINE-IP

Und bei MX:
deine-domain.de MX 10 mail.deine-domain.de


----------

